# Mystery Cups



## foamheart (Aug 11, 2015)

Long ago on a far away planet I was actually a child. I had a great Mother, she was always looking for things to amaze, amuse or teach me something, and upon that rare occasion treat us kids. This is one of those things. Mystery Cups are a kid's treat but adult fall right in line also. They are unbelievably easy to make and store and just a little goes a long way when needed. I can not tell you how highly I recommend these for ever home freezer on this planet.

All you need is small Dixie Cups (container) Small bathroom size work great!













IMG_6059.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 11, 2015






Ice Cream (Plain works great). I would use Blue Bell but currently its unavailable.













IMG_6060.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 11, 2015






A little extra..... made by Hershey's













IMG_6061.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 11, 2015






Now comes the mystery....... sweet buttery crunchie crumbles, which are Sooooooo hard to make...NOT!













IMG_6062.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 11, 2015






So you take a cup, add a small scoop of ice cream.













IMG_6063.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 11, 2015






a very little syrup













IMG_6064.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 11, 2015






some crumble













IMG_6065.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 11, 2015






Rinse and repeat













IMG_6068.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 11, 2015






A very little goes a long way...... kids go crazy for 'em, so do adults but they don't want ya to notice. They can sit in your freezer in large ziploc's (after a days hard freeze to set). Kids know they are there and become a little easier to manage, its win/win.

Secret Crumble Recipe (very hard)

1 stick melted butter (use the real stuff for heavens sake)

1 Cup brown sugar

2 Cups Corn Flakes

You can add variations like strawberry topping vice chocolate, Toffee bits, sprinkles, etc etc..... But try the easy way first, you may decide to not mess with it. Great for a large BBQ party for dessert.

And seriously, the little 5 or 7 ounce cups are great cause a larger cup could hurt you. LOL

Its an amazing and easy dessert that will keep 'em begging for more.

My Baby Sister turns 60 tomorrow, I am making up a full tray full of these to freeze tonight, she'll remember 'em as a kid. Hope they make her smile. Good GWAD 60 years old.......

If you'll try 'em,I swear you'll like 'em.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2015)

Soooooo, your OLDER sis turns 60 tomorrow eh !!!!!     Good for her....  What a nice brother you are...  Childhood memories are a great gift...


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks tasty.  Can you still buy cans like that?   Lol


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 11, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 11, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Soooooo, your OLDER sis turns 60 tomorrow eh !!!!! Good for her.... What a nice brother you are... Childhood memories are a great gift...


Thank ya sir, these are just a fond memory for all those we sneaked out the freezer as a kid.... we just thought Mom didn't know. LOL

Birthday is a couple of Satsuma trees getting delivered tomorrow.... and that doesn't matter either, but I asked her son to go by and plant 'em sometime before fall. They will always be the Satsuma trees in the back that her some planted. You know how Mom's are. Now that's a good thing.

She was just asking about the grapefruits. They have been planted 5 years now and have yet to bear. Gave me the idea.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 11, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks tasty. Can you still buy cans like that? Lol


<Chuckles>

Seriously try some, that young farmer in the black cowboy hat standing my the tractor, he'll thank you. Its so much better than just a bowl of ice cream with chocolate and crumbles. I don't know why but it is. They are so little that they can't ruin your meal, and they are more like a cold candy bar.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 11, 2015)

That looks amazing Foam & will have to give er a go....  My kiddos would love them, thanks for sharing !  Thumbs Up    Tell your Sis Happy B-Day, my Mom will be 60 on the 13th !


----------



## foamheart (Aug 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks amazing Foam & will have to give er a go.... My kiddos would love them, thanks for sharing !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG! let your kids & Mom make 'em...... but you MUST post pictures.................. Its as good as Christmas Cookies, or Rice Crispies!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2015)

Those look Tasty Kevin! We used to make something similar but used candied nuts and then we'd stick a stick in them and freeze. Peel the dixie cup off and you have a great treat!

Oh Man Brain just lit off, Scarbellies sweet spicy smoked nuts would be awesome!!!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 17, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oh Man Brain just lit off, Scarbellies sweet spicy smoked nuts would be awesome!!!!!!


ZOMG!! I can see that light bulb flashing on and off, confetti flying and the horns and whistles.....

Don't ya just hate when that happens.......LOL

I sent a dozen left-overs home with Baby Sis, PLUS I had made a doz. with caramel vice chocolate and added some  to the crumble. She really likes caramel, and adding the crushed toffee with the crumbles was pretty dang tastee, thank ya very much. But it wasn't how Momma made them that year...........

Its ridiculously easy and folks love it. They are small and just the right size, good but not filling.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2015)

As I think more,

Wouldn't candied Bacon be awesome too! Layer of that a layer of Sacarbelly's sweet spicy nuts, yummm!


----------

